

Startup Building Data Centers on Ships - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/08/09/ids-readies-data-centers-on-ships/

======
AlexMuir
The cooling makes a reasonable amount of sense but...

Ships need maintaining - it presumably has to be dry docked every decade or
so. What happens to your server then?

And what companies are out there that could/would take 3,000 machines if this
is successful?

